# Centurion Backfire Carbon 2009, Gr. 51cm, TOPZUSTAND ultimatives Racebike



## Sumsemann (6. Dezember 2009)

Centurion Backfire Carbon 2009, Gr. 51cm, TOPZUSTAND
ultimatives Racebike m.edelstem Tuning, ohne Mängel

Centurion Backfire Carbon
- aus Mai 2009 mit TOP Ausstattung und umfangreichem Tuning - 
Das Rad ist in einem hervorragenden beinahe neuwertigen Zustand mit nur sehr geringen Gebrauchsspuren. Es ist voll funktionsfähig und fachmännisch montiert. 
Aufgebaut wurde es mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail. Absolut überzeugend auch das Handling. Zahlreiche Test in verschiedenen Fachzeitschriften attestieren diesem Bike unverwechselbare Raceeigenschaften. So schreibt die "BIKE":" Das Backfire beschleunigt schnell, man sitzt sportlich lang, das Bike lenkt trotzdem agil und wendig".

Neupreis ca. 6200,-EURO (Schätzpreis da Customaufbau)

Gewicht: 8,7 kg

Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Centurion Backfire Carbon 2009 (Gr. L, 51cm)
Gabel: DT Swiss XRC 100 neuer Herstellerservice seitdem ungefahren
Scheibenbremse: Shimano XTR (180/160 RT 79 Spider) adapterlos mit Rear
Sattel vorne
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR FD M971 (nicht benötigten Arm für Bowdenzug
von unten zur Gewichtsreduzierung, abgefräst)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR Shadow "Mittel (GS)" RD M 972 GS mit
Tuning: Carbon Schaltrolle, Carbon Ausleger mit Titan
Bolzen (Gewicht unter 150gr)
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR SL M975
Kurbel: XTR 960 (schwarz eloxiert) mit TA C116 Blättern und
Tiso Schrauben
Innenlager: Acros Edelstahl
Schaltzugset: Shimano XTR
Systemlaufräder: Shimano XTR WH M975
Schnellspanner: Heylight Titan
Kassette: Shimano CS 7700 12-27 Dura Ace
Kette: KMC 10 SL
Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Vorbau: Rotor S2 100mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z Carbon
Lenker: Bontrager Flat Bar XXX Lite
Lenkergriffe: Bontrager D2
Flaschenhalter: 2 x Elite Moro Carbon
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 mit Michelin Latex
Schläuchen beides NEU
Sämtliche Schrauben (außer den TISO Kettenblatt und
Schaltröllchenschrauben) sind aus Titan
Reifen und Antrieb sind praktisch NEU (keine 100km gefahren)


----------

